# 2 dogs playing gently?



## Heatherlynn77 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am new here my name is Heather and I am from Michigan. My husband and I just got a Maltese/Bichon mix. His name is Teddy and he is 9 weeks old. We also have a 4 year old black lab. They both get along with each other, and both love to play. My question is how do you get them to play together without the lab really hurting Teddy?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to SM, Heather! We would love to see pics of your new little guy. :wub: The name sounds perfect for his breed mix!

In all honesty, you can't really expect your Lab to not injure Teddy. Whether the Lab tries to or not, Teddy can easily be hurt or killed. I am not at all saying they cannot coexist together, they can with supervision, but there is no true way to prevent them from playing rough. You will have to supervise them 100% of the time they are together. If you are unable to watch them, either Teddy or the Lab (or both) will need to be confined. At least, that is my opinion.

We did have one member here on SM that came home one day and found their Maltese dead from a puncture wound that one of their other dogs had done (likely accidentally). The dog who killed the Maltese was a Sheltie I think, so not even a large breed. I am not trying to scare you, you just have to be really careful. As long as you are keeping an eye on them when they are together, things should go fine. When you leave the house or go anywhere without them, make sure they are confined separately.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Lisa, you got my attention. Ollie plays with a 65lb. boxer three days a week and sometimes they are in another room unsupervised. Boomer (boxer) is very laid back, but sometimes the two do get into a jumping match. I will watch them more closely from now on. Thank you.


----------



## Heatherlynn77 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you for being honest with me. I don't want anything happening to my little guy but I love my lab too! All I want is for them to coexist with each other and I will be happy. Which they do now, and they are NEVER left alone together. My husband and i are always with them. Unless we leave the house, in which case Teddy is in his crate downstairs behind closed doors, and the lab is upstairs. 

Will post pictures when I figure out how to do that LOL...I am glad I found this board, this is my first maltese/bichon I have owned so everything is new for me.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Rugby plays with big dogs all the time, but all the dogs are really well trained, so play can be stopped if it gets too rough. That said, some dogs are just better at playing with little dogs than others. 

I think if you are able to interrupt the play when it gets too rough, eventually they will figure out that they have to play nicely together if they want to keep having fun! 

Here are couple videos of Rugby playing with my trainers Dobermans... Both of them got to his level in one way or another. Sanity lays down to play with him and Wrap waits till he is up on HER level.  
With Sanity... 
Mister Rugby Sevens CDX: Video
And with Wrap (RIP)...





And photos playing with Pete... He also gets on Rugby's level.

1DSC_0449 by samd517, on Flickr

1DSC_0441 by samd517, on Flickr

1DSC_0456 by samd517, on Flickr

It takes a lot more time for the dogs to learn to play together in the yard. Rugby had to learn to stay out of the way (More of an issue of getting stepped on/rolled than bit). And they had to learn to watch out for Rugby... and Rugby lets them know if they forget. He isn't very nice about it either lol. 

BUT, NOT all dogs are good with little dogs. I lost my first Maltese because a German Shepherd attacked her, so I take NO chances with Rugby. If I have doubts about a dog... they don't have access to Rugby.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

munchkn8835 said:


> Lisa, you got my attention. Ollie plays with a 65lb. boxer three days a week and sometimes they are in another room unsupervised. Boomer (boxer) is very laid back, but sometimes the two do get into a jumping match. I will watch them more closely from now on. Thank you.


I think you will have more peace of mind knowing that there is no opportunity for Ollie to get hurt without you knowing right away. If you are supervising their play times, you can usually break up play if it gets too rough, etc. 



Heatherlynn77 said:


> Thank you for being honest with me. I don't want anything happening to my little guy but I love my lab too! All I want is for them to coexist with each other and I will be happy. Which they do now, and they are NEVER left alone together. My husband and i are always with them. Unless we leave the house, in which case Teddy is in his crate downstairs behind closed doors, and the lab is upstairs.
> 
> Will post pictures when I figure out how to do that LOL...I am glad I found this board, this is my first maltese/bichon I have owned so everything is new for me.


Sometimes posting pictures here on SM can be a bit difficult...lol. I think there may be a tutorial in the Help section, but if not, I would be happy to explain how to. I'm really looking forward to seeing your little baby and your big baby! 

It sounds like you are doing a great job on supervising them during social hours, so just keep on doing as you are. It's excellent that you are crating Teddy when you're not watching him or are gone. They should be able to continue coexisting just fine, and you may find your Lab is extra gentle around Teddy since he is so small.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to SM! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

welcome to SM ! cant wait to see pics , u have gotte great advice . 
k9cracker those pics r too cute !


----------



## Ella & Sebby's Mommy (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Heather! :smilie_daumenpos:
My 3 pounder, Sebby, plays with a big ol' German Shepard and holds his own quite well. Sometimes, Sebby gives him a serious fight and will let out a playful growl, it's too funny. Instinctually, the German Shepard has always treated Sebby with EXTREME caution and care. I've never had an issue with it, but I always supervise their play dates. 

I'd say, just keep your eyes open for any type of unfriendly behavior & try not to leave them unsupervised. If they seem to be getting along, I don't think there will be anything to worry about!:hugging:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

K9cracker---while this seems harmless in this video I would NEVER dare to let my dog play like that w/a big dog---I just don't know when the big dog might be startled by something unpredictable & bite the artery in the neck of my dog. It is just unpredictable to me. Of course this might also happen w/a little dog---life sometimes happens, but it would be easier for the small dog to protect himself/herself, I believe.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Really? What do you expect would "scare" them into biting their play mate? 

I mean there are certain risks in everything, but I just have a hard time seeing that as one of them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I read an article that I think Jamie? posted here recently about a dog that killed a little boy---more or less accidentally---when it was startled by a slamming door. I am sorry that I can't remember who posted or what it was called so you might research it. The parents have set up a foundation. The son's name I believe was something like Liam? It has haunted me ever since. 
In Greece there are lots of wild dogs on the streets & I am forever confronted w/danger---so my fear is not totally irrational.
I am happy yours play together and there is a sense of peace. I am only speaking out of my own experience and fears. I am sure you have the best control over your guys or you would not endanger them. 
Peoples fears and perceptions are just different---no offense meant.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, I found it!
#1 (permalink)
jmm

Dogs & Kids, Dog Body Language Link
Liam J Perk Foundation - Cape Coral, Florida


And it doesn't hurt to read Liam's story. Even small dogs can do major damage to children.
__________________
JMM - JaMi Maltese, Home to Performance Maltese


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My little dogs play with larger dogs. Roo as a pup was best buds with a border collie and then a rottie. But, these large dogs were very well-adjusted and accustomed to having smaller dogs around. 
If my small dogs were startled with a loud noise, they'd hardly react due to their training. This is why they only play with reliable larger dogs - they aren't going to chomp down because someone slams a door or a car alarm goes off - that's dog training. And my training is to watch their body language and step in if needed. 
The dog in Liam's case gave off plenty of warnings...but nobody knew to look for them. That's the big point of that website.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a large black lab. He's 10 years old and weighs over 100 pounds. He is a GREAT, well-trained dog and he still thinks that he's a puppy. He would love to play with the little guys and Teddy would love it too... but we had a scare when Harry was a puppy. My son took Max (my lab) and Harry outside. Max was running around and stepped on Harry. He knocked the wind out of him. We ran him to the vet just to be sure and he was fine, but the experience scared me enough that I will never let the little guys out in the yard with Max even when I'm there. Max gallops like a pony and things can just happen too quickly. If Max ever hurt one of the boys... which I'm sure would be an accident... I would never forgive myself. My little guys and Max sleep together at times and always get along well... I just don't let them play together.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie and Tilly both grew up with my DH's 85 lb Black Lab, Nellie. Nellie seemed to instinctively know that she had to be gentle of the Malts and she always get on their level to play. Tilly loves to curl up and sleep in Nellie's belly. LOL


----------



## Heatherlynn77 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful advice. I have put a picture in my signature let's see if it works lol


----------

